# Intel in France?.... A mirage



## mike_cos (Jun 12, 2011)

According to Eric Denece, Director of CF2R, the French Intel would be a mirage.
There is a very interesting comparison between french,US, Uk and German Intel economic resources

http://www.cf2r.org/images/stories/eric_denece/les-moyens-insuffisants-du-renseignement-francais.pdf  (PDF In french language)

http://www.cf2r.org/fr/editorial-er...ns-insuffisants-du-renseignement-francais.php (html french language to translate with google chrome)


----------



## policemedic (Jun 12, 2011)

Le titre dit tout.


----------



## QC (Jun 12, 2011)

IMO France is a different beast. The 9/11 men assembled in Germany and attacked the US. The UK and the US have had
Problems with home grown terrorists and have been targeted as we all know. France has specific anti-terrorism magistrates and have been well aware of home grown threats for years. They deal with them mercilessly. For me it's apples and oranges.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 12, 2011)

QC said:


> France has specific anti-terrorism magistrates


oh yes... they work very fine, look Cesare Battisti.... who had taken refuge in france for years...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 13, 2011)

That's got nothing to do with the magistrates and everything to do with the Mitterrand Doctrine.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 13, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> That's got nothing to do with the magistrates and everything to do with the Mitterrand Doctrine.


You are absolutely right... but I'm a little bit angry...


----------



## QC (Jun 13, 2011)

The issue us how much is spent by those countries on measures. The document shows that internal recruitment for MI5 far outstrips recruitment for MI6, if I'm reading it correctly. The French see no need as they have what they would consider adequate in place already. IMO they're not being Gallic knob jockeys just practical.


----------

